# Question for those North of the Border



## lurker18 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just starting to set up the entertainment area in the new basement and need to replace the wires that came with the system. Looked at Monoprice and Accesories for Less, but not sure of their shipping policies up to here (Winnipeg). I need about 100 to 150 feet of speaker cable, and at least 3 HDMI cables of about 15+ feet. Any help on their shipping (cost plus duties) or a Canadian supplier that would compare in prices would be great.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

a4l does not ship out of the united states but monoprice does

http://www.monoprice.com/home/home.asp?pn=support


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just ordered from Monoprice to Edmonton it arrived in less than 48hrs using DHL Your only real other option is to go to Home depot.


----------



## lurker18 (Nov 14, 2012)

Tony, were you hit with massive duty and shipping charges. I hate ordering from the US and get the duty bill for more than the product is worth (UPS), or shipping rates triple the cost.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My shipping cost was only for 50' of 12awg speaker wire, a 50' shelded rca cable and a wall plate with 3 sets of speaker terminals and that cost $30 shipping was $30 and the brokerage fee/GST was $12 but compared to the price Home Depot was going to charge it was still cheaper in the end.


----------

